# Jesse McCartney



## FemmeBella86 (Mar 11, 2009)

mmmm.

I dont know what it is, I think he dyed his hair darker?

He's a couple years younger than me but oh boy!

Anyone else agree?

His album isn't all that bad either.
What I would do to see him live! Yummy.


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 11, 2009)

haha I totally agree.. I feel the same way


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 11, 2009)

He amuses me.

I saw a promo on MySpace about he's doing a collaboration with Luda. I burst out in laughter. My sister used to be in love with him a few years ago, she's 16. I always picture a teeny popper when his name pops up. Like, Aaron Carter, cheesy rap LOL


----------



## KAYLAB0BAYLAxO (Mar 11, 2009)

He was so much cuter as a blonde, it depressed me


----------



## CaliforniaLA (Mar 11, 2009)

Awww he's definitely grown up!! I'm kinda embarrassed to admit this... but I remember seeing Dreamstreet in concert (they were the opening act for O-Town) and thinking he was cute... 

Now, at 22, I still have a crush on him <3
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Jesse McCarthy photo gallery


----------



## JillBug (Mar 15, 2009)

i watched every episode of summerland when i was 12 because i thought he was so hot! looking back, he totally had an orange face and caked on makeup that did NOT cover his acne. lol 

but i like his new music, and still find him irresistible!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 18, 2009)

I'll admit it... I think he's cute and I really like that "How do you sleep" song.


----------

